# !!!Erledigt!!! PC geht nach Windows Herunterfahren nicht aus und Startet nach kurzer Zeit neu.



## linber (27. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Eigendlich steht schon alles oben im Titel, aber jetzt noch mal in längerer form. Also, ich hab vor ein paar Tagen meinen PC etwas Aufgerüstet und damit verbunden auch Windows 7 (64bit) neu Installiert. Da ich bei mir ein recht langsames Internet hab lief der Rechner die letzten Tage durch und hat Updates und Spiele Gedownloadet, somit ist mir das Problem nicht aufgefallen, neugestartet hat er ja immer. Aber jetzt zum Fehler, ich will den PC ganz normal herunter fahren, er fängt auch ganz normal an, es erscheint auch die Meldung der PC wird heruntergefahren, dann dauert es 5-10min und er startet neu. Dann erscheint eine Fehlermeldung: 

 " Der PC wird nach unerwartetem Herunterfahren wieder ausgeführt"

Problemsignatur:
  Problemereignisname:    BlueScreen
  Betriebsystemversion:    6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Gebietsschema-ID:    1031

Zusatzinformationen zum Problem:
  BCCode:    9f
  BCP1:    0000000000000003
  BCP2:    FFFFFA800CAA40E0
  BCP3:    FFFFF80000B9C3D8
  BCP4:    FFFFFA8011238010
  OS Version:    6_1_7601
  Service Pack:    1_0
  Product:    256_1

Ich habe den automatischen neustart noch nicht abgeschalten daher ist mir der Bluescreen noch nicht aufgefallen, und die Fehlermeldungen hab ich gleich weggeklickt mit der meinung, is halt was beim Updaten schief gegangen.

Ich habe auch die dump Datei angehängt. Für den fall das jemand damit was anfangen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der suche hab ich nur hilfen zu, Mein PC Geht selber aus oder Startet selber neu aber nix zu meinem Problem, falls jemand was Passendes kennt bitte den Link schicken dann muss man nicht wieder alles neu durchnehmen, ausser es kennt jemand eine schnelle lösung. Meine Hardware sieht man unten ihn Sysprofile, die hab ich heute extra auf den Aktuellen Stand gebracht.

Ich bin über jeden Tipp dankbar!

Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC geht nach Windows Herunterfahren nicht aus und Startet nach kurzer Zeit neu.*

Vielleicht ist Windows beschädigt, versuche mal das hier :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ynh37oeC9jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## linber (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC geht nach Windows Herunterfahren nicht aus und Startet nach kurzer Zeit neu.*

Werde ich Morgen Abend gleich mal Versuchen, zur zeit lade ich mir wieder was Runter, dauert nur noch 17h.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC geht nach Windows Herunterfahren nicht aus und Startet nach kurzer Zeit neu.*



linber schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch die dump Datei angehängt aber irgendwie schaff ich das nicht.


 
Kopiere die Dump-Datei in ein nicht-Windows-Verzeichnis, packe sie anschließend mit WinZIP ein und lade sie dann hier hoch (Erweitert -> Anhänge).


----------



## linber (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC geht nach Windows Herunterfahren nicht aus und Startet nach kurzer Zeit neu.*

Hallo simpel1970,
danke für deine Hilfe, ich habe sie oben dazugehängt!


----------



## linber (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC geht nach Windows Herunterfahren nicht aus und Startet nach kurzer Zeit neu.*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt die Startreparatur durchgeführt und die hat natülich keine Fehler gefunden. Mit dem Starten hab ich ja keine Probleme. 

Was ich ober vergessen hab, ich habe zwei Betriebssysteme am Laufen Windows 7 und Windows 8 zum Testen, dieser Fehler tritt nur unter Windows 7 auf.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC geht nach Windows Herunterfahren nicht aus und Startet nach kurzer Zeit neu.*

Laut Auswertung wird der Absturz durch den ASMedia USB3 Hub Treiber ausgelöst. Die Treibersignatur ist von Nov 2011. Hier gibt es sicherlich einen aktuelleren Treiber.
In der Auswertung besteht zudem ein Zusammenhang mit dem AVM WLan USB Treiber (und dem USB Hub). Die Treibersignatur des AVM Treibers ist von Dez. 2006. Hier solltest du ebenfalls unbedingt einen aktuelleren Treiber installieren.

Kann es sein, dass der AVM WLan Stick am USB 3 Port hängt?


----------



## linber (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: PC geht nach Windows Herunterfahren nicht aus und Startet nach kurzer Zeit neu.*

Hallo simpel1970,

das ist mal ein Service von dir!!! Damit kann man was anfangen, ich find es nur traurig von Asus das die bei einem Recht aktuellen Board so alte Treiber mitliefern. Das mit dem AVM Treiber verstehe ich allerdings nicht, da hab ich den Aktuellsten Runtergeladen und der ist von 2010. Und der WLAN Stick Steckt im USB 3.0 Port 3 oder 4, da waren halt keine Störenden Kabel im weg. Wenn das mit den Treiberupdates nix gebracht hat, dann Steck ich ihn in einen 2.0er. 

Melde mich wieder.

Gruß
Bernhard

Großer Meister simpel1970,
du hast mir wirklich sehr geholfen, DANKE! Es lag tatsächlich am AVM Fritz!WLAN Stick, der mag einfach nicht richtig am USB 3.0 seine Arbeit verrichten, vielleicht geht im da ja alles zu schnell  . Habe jetzt meine USB Ports etwas sinnvoller verteilt.  Jetzt lässt er sich wieder ganz normal Herunterfahren und das sogar recht flott. Mich wundert es nur das sich Windows 8 nicht beschwert hat. Jetzt werde ich mal versuchen ob ich das auch hinbekomme das ich diese Minidump auswerte, du hast ja in deiner Signatur eine kleine Anleitung hab ich gesehen. Und dann die werden die restlichen Fehler beheben, das sind dann nur noch kleinigkeiten.


----------



## simpel1970 (28. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 

Freut mich, dass die Kiste jetzt wieder rennt.


----------

